# New GBATemp + Opera browser



## Xuphor (Oct 8, 2011)

If you find any bugs using Opera, post them here.

1 - Sometimes (randomly it seems), pressing "Post" does nothing at all, and can take up to 5 clicks before it actually posts. No, it's not lag, only one was posted, not 5.
*2 - Clicking your username in the upper right corner doesn't seem to do anything at all. It looks like it tries to open.... something, but nothing ever shows up.** ~Fixed.*
3 - Smiley scroll bug. If you try to edit a post with a smiley in it, hitting enter anywhere AFTER the smiley will cause the Smiley to stick after the typing cursor, moving it to another part of the post that can be highly inappropriate. EG a  after someone mentions their grandparent died.
4 - "Mark this forum as read" simply does not work.

All this kinda stinks considering the previous GBATemp was one of the few sites that had no Opera bugs at all.


----------



## Holified 2x (Oct 8, 2011)

Having the same problems ^


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 8, 2011)

Accessed GBAtemp on another browser to check if #2 works and it did. These are accessible when you click on your username: (1) Update status, (2) My Profile, (3) My Content, (4) Manage Friends, (5) Personal Messenger, (6) My Settings, (7) Content I follow, (8) Menage Ignore prefs, (9) sign out, and (10) Upload picture.

Trouble shooting/circumventing (this is all I can do; I'm no programmer/bug fixer):
(1) you can go to "My Profile" (below) and go to "Profile Feed"
(2) Middle-clicking on your username will take you to "My Profile"
(3) try this link: http://gbatemp.net/i...vity&mid=277059 (you might need to bookmark it; report if it works or not)
(4) You can manage friends from "My Profile" and go to "Friends"
(5) click on the mail icon to the left of your username in order to see a pop-up. middle-click on the icon or click "view all messages" in the pop-up to access a more detailed messenger.
(6) You can access My Settings by clicking on "UserCP" on right side of the white banner
(7) link: http://gbatemp.net/i...rch&do=followed (ditto from above)
(8) you can go to your "UserCP" and click "Ignore Preferences"
(9) You won't need it 
(10) Go to "User CP" then go to the "gallerey" tab on the blue banner. Create an album and you'll be able to upload.
EDIT: #5


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 9, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> These are accessible when you click on your username: (1) Update status, (2) My Profile, (3) My Content, (4) Manage Friends, (5) Personal Messenger, (6) My Settings, (7) Content I follow, (8) Menage Ignore prefs, (9) sign out, and (10) Upload picture.



The fact that the entire forum viewers/posters that use Opera cannot access these features show that this new layout was not fully tested before applying it. Test more than just one or two browsers GBATemp, seriously. This is a pretty damn bad bug.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 9, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > These are accessible when you click on your username: (1) Update status, (2) My Profile, (3) My Content, (4) Manage Friends, (5) Personal Messenger, (6) My Settings, (7) Content I follow, (8) Menage Ignore prefs, (9) sign out, and (10) Upload picture.
> ...


I hope you understand that maintaining cross-compatibility between all browsers isn't easy with a site as large as this. While I do agree that it probably should have been tested across all the major browsers, these things happen. I can't speak for the guys and gals who helped work on the layout but I'm sure it's a huge blow to be told (or rather implied) that they didn't test it properly.

But I do agree that this should be fixed. Is this problem occurring with the mobile browser or the regular one?


----------



## Costello (Oct 9, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > These are accessible when you click on your username: (1) Update status, (2) My Profile, (3) My Content, (4) Manage Friends, (5) Personal Messenger, (6) My Settings, (7) Content I follow, (8) Menage Ignore prefs, (9) sign out, and (10) Upload picture.
> ...


you mean the 3 people on the site that use opera? 
get a grip and use another browser...
we tried it on IE, Firefox, Chrome, but I guess this just wasnt enough 
it'll be fixed when it's fixed.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 9, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > These are accessible when you click on your username: (1) Update status, (2) My Profile, (3) My Content, (4) Manage Friends, (5) Personal Messenger, (6) My Settings, (7) Content I follow, (8) Menage Ignore prefs, (9) sign out, and (10) Upload picture.
> ...



People use opera ? also when one browser does not work like use the other many otions you have

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_web_browsers


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 9, 2011)

Costello said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...



I lol'd. Have you seen the research that indicates Opera users have higher IQ's than other browser users?

But anyway, thanks for replying here, at least I know now the staff knows of the bug.

Seriously though, I've tried all browsers (short of Safari, I'm not on a mac), and Opera is the fastest and most secure of all of them. Just because one part of one website doesn't work doesn't mean I'm going to change browsers. Now if GBATemp stopped working with Opera entirely.... I'm not sure what I'd do.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > Xuphor said:
> ...


Then there are these things called "outliers".


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

Costello said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


Totally irrelevant, but supposedly on IE (not sure about version), you can't make a new thread. http://gbatemp.net/topic/310735-report-any-queriesbugsetc-about-new-temp-here/page__p__3922778#entry3922778

I guess this is a big deal for losers IE users.



Spoiler


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > Xuphor said:
> ...


I just tried, works for me.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 9, 2011)

Seems to work ok on Lynx:


Spoiler












edit: Just kidding.. I use sideline browsers too (OmniWeb and a Chrome variant calle Rockmelt) and have to put up with the issues.. that's just part of the game.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 9, 2011)

mthrnite said:


> Seems to work ok on Lynx:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Dude..thats just boss.

Lynx for the win.

Still a pity, I also would have tested it before applying it. Really sorry that you have to use all these workarounds Xuphor, but I don't know of any other means myself in order to get it to work, I haven't really ever used Opera for an extended period of time. I even tried it on my brothers computer, and it too has the same issue. Even downgrading Opera didn't do anything, it still didn't work.

To be honest, if even Variants of existing web browsers are having similar or other issues as mthr mentioned, then at least you're not in the boat alone. Even I'm having issues with Firefox 7, every so often it'll say I'm not permitted to access that page, and the menu doesn't always load on mine for my control panel (Tested using Firefox 7, Aurora, and Minefield/Nightly). It may just be me though, so I'll have to test it out on my bros compy and see if it has the same symptoms.


----------



## nl255 (Oct 9, 2011)

Have you tried changing the user agent string?  Just right click, select edit site preferences, then the network tab, and then select mask as firefox or mask as internet explorer.  With any luck it is just the fact that Opera is not being detected by the script as a valid browser.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 9, 2011)

nl255 said:


> Have you tried changing the user agent string?  Just right click, select edit site preferences, then the network tab, and then select mask as firefox or mask as internet explorer.  With any luck it is just the fact that Opera is not being detected by the script as a valid browser.



Actually that is a valid Point nl255, that might be causing the issue.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 9, 2011)

I made a change, is #2 fixed for you now?
It's working on my Opera browser.


----------



## Zeroneo (Oct 9, 2011)

tj_cool said:


> I made a change, is #2 fixed for you now?
> It's working on my Opera browser.


Yep, it's working now. Thanks.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 14, 2011)

tj_cool said:


> I made a change, is #2 fixed for you now?
> It's working on my Opera browser.



Really delayed, sorry, but yes, it works now. 

That was easily the biggest issue, thanks a bunch


----------

